# how to open .ptx file



## luvzdogs (Jun 6, 2004)

Does anyone know how to open a file with the extension .ptx ?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

http://filext.com/alphalist.php?extstart=^P

quite a few different types of file use that extension



> PTX Punch! Professional Home Design Texture File (Punch! Software)
> PTX Rayman2 File
> PTX Pentax RAW Bitmap Graphic (PENTAX Corporation)
> PTX PTCS Index File (DATAIR Employee Benefit Systems, Inc.)
> ...


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Are you talking about .pptx? That is more than likely a Powerpoint 2007 file.


----------



## Krash (Jun 21, 2007)

I will go with Jimr381's thoughts.

If that is the case then you can download the Office compatibility pack for 2000/2002(Xp)/2003 from http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...70-3AE9-4AEE-8F43-C6BB74CD1466&displaylang=en

Do check the System Requirements at the bottom of the page and ensure the Service packs for the different quites are installed appropriately for optimum compatibility.

Also please be informed that some of the features/options which are unique to Office 2007 will become deactivated when the file is converted for compatibility with an older version of Office.


----------



## luvzdogs (Jun 6, 2004)

Gentlemen,
Thank you but so far no luck.
It's not .pptx (and PowerPoint won't open it).
And I tried to download Paint Shop Pro Texture Preset but it seemed to freeze while downloading.
I will keep trying.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The best way to determine what program to use to open the file is to contact the person / company that created it. If it was e-mailed to you, ask the sender. If it's on a website, there should be some context available to explain what type of file it is or some way to contact the site administrator to find out.


----------

